# Zombie Knievel



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

SPFX zombie mask 
and genuine daredevil leather jumpsuit.
still need to add "chuckles and Harley


















number one patches.


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

props include helmet, cape and cane complete with glass viles to be filled with wild turkey of coarse


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2014)

Too bad you can't change the E to a Z on the buckle. Maybe a costume shop could do it.


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

well, if Evel became a zombie his monogram would still be E.K so I think its okay.


----------

